# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  میخام مدرسه نرم ولی چه جوری؟؟؟

## jimnana

سلام ... بچه ها من پیش تجربی هستم ... اذر نصف شده و میتونم بگم تاحالا چیز درست درمونی نخوندم به دلایلی مدرسه خیلی وقتمو میگیره و مفیدم نیس برام چون هیش کدوم از درسا رو با دبیرایه مدرسه نمیخونم با فیلم میخونم و چن تا مبحثم کلاسشو رفتم 
کسی راهی سراغ داره واس تو خونه موندن؟؟ غیرحضوری رو اداره نذاش ... مدرسه غیرانتفایی هم شهریه ش خدا تومنه نمیتونم برم ... اگه کسی راهی داره بگه بدجور موندم

----------


## mohamadj07

> سلام ... بچه ها من پیش تجربی هستم ... اذر نصف شده و میتونم بگم تاحالا چیز درست درمونی نخوندم به دلایلی مدرسه خیلی وقتمو میگیره و مفیدم نیس برام چون هیش کدوم از درسا رو با دبیرایه مدرسه نمیخونم با فیلم میخونم و چن تا مبحثم کلاسشو رفتم 
> کسی راهی سراغ داره واس تو خونه موندن؟؟ غیرحضوری رو اداره نذاش ... مدرسه غیرانتفایی هم شهریه ش خدا تومنه نمیتونم برم ... اگه کسی راهی داره بگه بدجور موندم


چرا غیر حضوری نذاشتن؟؟؟؟؟؟
البته از من میشنوید مدرسه برید...فضای درسی خوبی داره...با بچه ها هستید...بالاخره چندتا کنکوری میبینید بهتر از هیچیه...
بازم خودت میدونی...

----------


## mika

کلاس هایی که میتونی خودت بخونی رو بپیچون
البته این کار خوبی نیست سعی کنید سر کلاس باشید اینجوری بهتره

----------


## jimnana

> چرا غیر حضوری نذاشتن؟؟؟؟؟؟
> البته از من میشنوید مدرسه برید...فضای درسی خوبی داره...با بچه ها هستید...بالاخره چندتا کنکوری میبینید بهتر از هیچیه...
> بازم خودت میدونی...



والا گفتن انگار دیگه غیرحضوری جم شده و از این حرفا !! والا همه دارن بهم همین حرفو میگن که مدرسه رو بذاری کنار   خودتو بدبخت میکنی... اخه اون کجا که ادم روزی دوازده ساعت بتونه درس بخونه و وض من کجا که روزی شیش ساعت وقت دارم و یه عالمهه هم عقب موندم

----------


## jimnana

> کلاس هایی که میتونی خودت بخونی رو بپیچون
> البته این کار خوبی نیست سعی کنید سر کلاس باشید اینجوری بهتره



مدرسه مون خیلیییی سخت گیره اصننن امکان پیچوندن و اینا صفره متاسفانه ... سر کلاس باشم؟؟ حتی اگه به حرفای معلم کلن گوش ندم؟

----------


## mohamadj07

> والا گفتن انگار دیگه غیرحضوری جم شده و از این حرفا !! والا همه دارن بهم همین حرفو میگن که مدرسه رو بذاری کنار   خودتو بدبخت میکنی... اخه اون کجا که ادم روزی دوازده ساعت بتونه درس بخونه و وض من کجا که روزی شیش ساعت وقت دارم و یه عالمهه هم عقب موندم


خب اونجوری داری خوب کار میکنی...کاری که باید توی 2 ساعت خونده بشه داری توی یک ساعت میخونی!! چرا؟ چون وقتت کمه و مجبوری زود بخونی و برسی...اونجوری مثل ماها وقتت آزااااااااااااااد...هی شل میخونی...بعد از یه مدت هم صبح دیگه به جای ساعت 7 بیدار شدن ساعت 11 بیدار میشی!!

----------


## niloojoon

میدونی یاد نیرو اصطکاک افتادم :yahoo (4):مدرسه میخواد با نیروی Fشمارو جلو بکشه اما شما دارین جلوش مقاومت میکنین! 
چرا انقد ضد مدرسه این؟ من دارم میگم اگه افتضاح ترین معلمارو هم دارین بازم برین مدرسه من که کلی از مدرسه و معلمام ناراضی بودم الان آرزوی 1دونه از اون روزارو دارم! 
بازم خودتون میدونین :yahoo (3):

----------


## jimnana

نه اتفاقن مدرسه م معلماش بعضیاشون حتی عالین فقط مشکلم کمبود وقته که فک میکنم اگه مدرسه نباشه وقتم آزاده ... ولی اونجور که معلومه همه نظراتشون مخالفه...

----------


## mohamadj07

> نه اتفاقن مدرسه م معلماش بعضیاشون حتی عالین فقط مشکلم کمبود وقته که فک میکنم اگه مدرسه نباشه وقتم آزاده ... ولی اونجور که معلومه همه نظراتشون مخالفه...


خب الان از اون وقت هایی که مدرسه نیستی کمال استفاده رو داری میبری؟؟؟؟
قول میدم تو همون هم زمان تلف شده ی زیادی داری....سعی کن اونا رو پر کنی

----------


## mbt.danial

این خیلی وضع بدیه که تو کلاس باشی و گوش نکنی..از بدترین کلاسا هم نکته بکش بیرون...اینکه مثلا تو کلاس فیزیک.بشینی دینی بخونی یا...فکرشم نکن...
اما نترس از نمره کم کردن و اینا بذار هرچی میخوان بگن...کلتو بذار پایین برو...ناسلامتی سال 4می هستیا!ما که شنیدیم سال 4 میا بند اعدامی هستن که از چیزی نمیترسن!

----------


## jimnana

> این خیلی وضع بدیه که تو کلاس باشی و گوش نکنی..از بدترین کلاسا هم نکته بکش بیرون...اینکه مثلا تو کلاس فیزیک.بشینی دینی بخونی یا...فکرشم نکن...
> اما نترس از نمره کم کردن و اینا بذار هرچی میخوان بگن...کلتو بذار پایین برو...ناسلامتی سال 4می هستیا!ما که شنیدیم سال 4 میا بند اعدامی هستن که از چیزی نمیترسن!



کاملن درست شنیدی تنها چیزی که برامون مهم نیس نمره س ‎:d
اینطور که معلومه باید برم مدرسه رو چاره ای نیس و به قول شما باید از بدترین کلاسا ها هم سعی کنم استفاده کنم هعییییییی

----------


## mehdi075

> سلام ... بچه ها من پیش تجربی هستم ... اذر نصف شده و میتونم بگم تاحالا چیز درست درمونی نخوندم به دلایلی مدرسه خیلی وقتمو میگیره و مفیدم نیس برام چون هیش کدوم از درسا رو با دبیرایه مدرسه نمیخونم با فیلم میخونم و چن تا مبحثم کلاسشو رفتم 
> کسی راهی سراغ داره واس تو خونه موندن؟؟ غیرحضوری رو اداره نذاش ... مدرسه غیرانتفایی هم شهریه ش خدا تومنه نمیتونم برم ... اگه کسی راهی داره بگه بدجور موندم


توهم مشکلت مث منه منم مدرسه وقتمو میگیره

----------


## Witch Doctor

مدرسه رفتن مزایایی هم داره که تا وقتی که پشت کنکور نمانید درک نمیکنید !

----------


## Joker72

> مدرسه مون خیلیییی سخت گیره اصننن امکان پیچوندن و اینا صفره متاسفانه ... سر کلاس باشم؟؟ حتی اگه به حرفای معلم کلن گوش ندم؟


چرا با پدرت حرف نمیزنی که بیاد مدرسه و شرایطط رو توضیح بده؟؟؟
خواهر منم همین مشکل رو داشت یه ماه پیش خودم رفتم مدرسشون گفتن نمیشه باید حتما بیاد و از این حرفا.
منم گفتم آینده خواهرم بیشتر از لیست حضور غیاب شما مهمتره تازه اون واسه دانش آموزایی هستش که خونوادشون از غیبتش خبر ندارن واسم هم مهم نیست تابستون میاد واحد هارو پاس میکنه ولی عوضش یه دانشگاه خوب قبول میشه.

----------


## jimnana

> چرا با پدرت حرف نمیزنی که بیاد مدرسه و شرایطط رو توضیح بده؟؟؟
> خواهر منم همین مشکل رو داشت یه ماه پیش خودم رفتم مدرسشون گفتن نمیشه باید حتما بیاد و از این حرفا.
> منم گفتم آینده خواهرم بیشتر از لیست حضور غیاب شما مهمتره تازه اون واسه دانش آموزایی هستش که خونوادشون از غیبتش خبر ندارن واسم هم مهم نیست تابستون میاد واحد هارو پاس میکنه ولی عوضش یه دانشگاه خوب قبول میشه.



هعی اگه مدرسه خودمون میزاش حداقل هر هفته دو روز اینارو نرم که مشکلم حل بود ولی خب مدرسه شاهده و این سختگیریاششسس دیگه به هیچ وجه نمیذارن ...

----------


## imohammad

مدرسه برین این اشتباهی هست مه تا تجربش نکنی نمیفهمی شما مدرسه نرید شاید دو روز اول ساعت مطالعه بالایی داشته باشی ولی مطمئن باش بدجوري افت میکنی 
همون که توی جوی کنکور هستی تو مدرسه کافیه

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> این خیلی وضع بدیه که تو کلاس باشی و گوش نکنی..از بدترین کلاسا هم نکته بکش بیرون...اینکه مثلا تو کلاس فیزیک.بشینی دینی بخونی یا...فکرشم نکن...
> اما نترس از نمره کم کردن و اینا بذار هرچی میخوان بگن...کلتو بذار پایین برو...ناسلامتی سال 4می هستیا!ما که شنیدیم سال 4 میا بند اعدامی هستن که از چیزی نمیترسن!



چرا از بعضی کلاس های نامفید نباید استفاده کرد و درسای دیگه خوند؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Simon2

من اگه چاره داشتم فقط كلاس شيمي ميرفتم چون هيچ كدومشون به درد نمي خوره.سطح دانش آموزاي كلاس هم پايينه و اصن جو رقابتي توش نيس.اما حيف كه به خاطر اتفاقاتي كه پارسال تو مدرسه افتاد ناظم مدرسه را عوض كردن و يه عزرائيل را گذاشتن ناظمه يه قوانيني عجيب تو مدرسه گذاشته  مثلا ميگه اگه بيش از4جلسه غيبت غير مجاز داشته باشي علي رغم كم شدن 8 نمره از انضباط 2تا از امتحاناي نيمسال اولم نمي توني بدي

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

پشت کنکوری که عیب نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alighasemi

پسر سال 4ام هستی و از انضباط میترسی؟؟؟بذار انضباتت صفر باشه نمره های ترم اولت هم همش صفر!!
میخوای بری دانشگاه اول نگاه میکنند نمره انضباطت چند شده؟؟!!!

----------


## mohamadj07

> پسر سال 4ام هستی و از انضباط میترسی؟؟؟بذار انضباتت صفر باشه نمره های ترم اولت هم همش صفر!!
> میخوای بری دانشگاه اول نگاه میکنند نمره انضباطت چند شده؟؟!!!


برا استخدام ممکنه دردسر ساز بشه که البته هم دیدم اینو

----------


## mbt.danial

> چرا از بعضی کلاس های نامفید نباید استفاده کرد و درسای دیگه خوند؟؟؟؟؟



اینو دیبازر تو فرصت برابر گفته بود...اخر اشفتگیه

----------


## Takfir

*ازت نمیپرسن معدل پیش دانشگاهیت چند شده! ازت میپرسن کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدی؟*

----------


## Alighasemi

فرصت برابر کی ها و چه ساعتی پخش میشه؟

----------


## roshana

منم مثل شمام تو دینی و زبان و ادبیات میرم اخر کلاس یه درس دیگه رو تست میزنم اگه هم معلم گیر داد همون درس رو تست میزنم که هیچی نگه !!

----------


## jimnana

> منم مثل شمام تو دینی و زبان و ادبیات میرم اخر کلاس یه درس دیگه رو تست میزنم اگه هم معلم گیر داد همون درس رو تست میزنم که هیچی نگه !!



ههه خوش به حالت که چیزی نمیگن بهت من زنگایه شیمی میزارم جلوم تست شیمی میزنم معلممون کتاب تستمو میگیره

----------


## jimnana

> مدرسه برین این اشتباهی هست مه تا تجربش نکنی نمیفهمی شما مدرسه نرید شاید دو روز اول ساعت مطالعه بالایی داشته باشی ولی مطمئن باش بدجوري افت میکنی 
> همون که توی جوی کنکور هستی تو مدرسه کافیه



اره خیلیا این حرفو بهم  گفتن و منو پشیمون کردن از نرفتن به مدرسه ... ولی دوستم مدرسه رو گذاش کنار نگرون اونم ...

----------


## jimnana

دوستان خیلی ممنون از نظرات همه تون خیلی کمک کردین بهم تو تصمیم گرفتنم ... میرم مدرسه ایشالا بتونم ازتایمه مدرسه هم استفاده مفید بکنم

----------


## mohamadj07

> دوستان خیلی ممنون از نظرات همه تون خیلی کمک کردین بهم تو تصمیم گرفتنم ... میرم مدرسه ایشالا بتونم ازتایمه مدرسه هم استفاده مفید بکنم


افرین به تصمیمت
ایشالا ک موفق باشی

----------


## mister_ali

ما کلاسمون 20 نفره هیچوقت از 15 تا بیشتر نمیشیم!!!!!!!!!سر زنگ زبان هم که اوج شه ...5 نفر.6نفر...اما کلا من امروز نرفتم مدرسه احساس میکنم  یه دنیا عقب موندم.((دبیرامون بد نیستن.تقریبا همشون کنکوری و با سابقن و کلاساشون تقریبا تقریبا مفید...)) اما خدایی خودت که میخونی میفهمی یه چیز دیگس عمقش بیشتره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (35):

----------

